# Cocobolo as a sheath material?



## kalaeb (Aug 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried using cocobolo as a sheath material. My concerns are the wood weeping or sweating creating moisture on the inside, and the oils being acidic to the point of causing rust? I have personally never seen one made out of this material, and wonder if there is a reason to it. I have some great pieces for a knife, but dont want to waste them if the wood is problematic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 31, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Has anyone tried using cocobolo as a sheath material. My concerns are the wood weeping or sweating creating moisture on the inside, and the oils being acidic to the point of causing rust? I have personally never seen one made out of this material, and wonder if there is a reason to it. I have some great pieces for a knife, but dont want to waste them if the wood is problematic. Any advice would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> Thanks, Matt



Matt, 

sayas are for transportation, not for storage, so I would not store carbon knives in any sayas, cocobolo or not. 

You can make a saya of just about any wood. Cocobolo will make a great a saya. For oily woods, use Smith & Co. Tropical Hardwood Epoxy, but don't clamp the saya - wrap electric tape around it to join the halves. It will create a tight joint, but you won't starve it. Also, don't wipe the surface with acetone or alcohol prior to gluing. It might result in joint failing.

I have seen sayas made of rosewood. Cocobolo is in rosewood family.

I for one plan to use cocobolo for sayas. Fantastic wood, polishes like glass. As for acidity or oils seaping, never seen the effect of it on the steel or witnessed it. Rough sand a fresh block and put a knife on it and leave it in for a few days, see if anything happens.

M


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 31, 2012)

If you decide to work with the Cocobolo be sure you wear a good mask.
At first for me it was an annoyance working with it.
Now I get burning eyes, runny nose and breathing is off a bit.
Not sure if it is true or a rumour but I heard that the sensitivity to Cocobolo is cumulative.
It is one of very few woods that I have a reaction to.


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 31, 2012)

I actually started working it today and it is a bit of a pain. I wear a face respirator, but think I may have to use some goggles too.


----------

